# yogurt from store bouught milk



## goodshephrd (Feb 21, 2010)

I used to make yogurt from fresh goat milk. Can I use whole milk from the store to make it with? Don't have my goats anymore.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Yes, I'm in the opposite position. I always made yogurt from store-bought milk until I got my goats. I've made it from whole, low fat, and even skim. The yield is better the higher the fat content but it still works just fine with skim.

Elizabeth


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't have a source of fresh milk, so have been using store bought 1%. I tired higher fat content but found I prefer the 1%. The other was too "creamy" and sweet tasting for my liking. And I really don't need any extra calories! I made a few batches with and without added powdered milk, and decided it wasn't a big different. What has made the biggest difference is I purchased powdered culture and I get some really tasty, thick yogurt with that. I'm still learning - I still have not remembered to add vanilla to see how that turns out. 

I just took another 2 gallon batch out of the dehydrator, would hate to run out.

Cathy


----------



## goodshephrd (Feb 21, 2010)

I always used live culture from other yogurt. Where do you get the powdered culture? Health food store?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I got it from this place - it was recommended by someone else on the forum, and I figured it was worth trying. I use yogurt from the last batch for 2-3 cycles and then start with fresh culture when I think the taste or consistency has changed too far from the original. 

http://www.dairyconnection.com/commerce/catalog.jsp?catId=11


----------



## goodshephrd (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

You can - I use whole milk (not ultra-pasteurized, yogurt with live cultures and unflavored gelatin for a thickener). If you click the blog link on my signature you can see a step by step recipe for this using a crock-pot. Good luck!


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

Yes, you can make yogurt with store-bought milk. You may want to add a cup of dry, powdered milk to it for a thicker consistency. I use store-bought plain yogurt for my starter. I am currently making yogurt from either fresh cow or goat milk (we milk both), but I've made yogurt from store-bought milk many times. Like highlandview, I also have directions on my blog...not using a crock-pot, though. Crock-pot yogurt sounds great, I'm going to check it out!
~Julie~


----------

